# Samba PDC komisch!

## sewulba

Hallo...

Ich kann zwar meinen XP-Rechner (Service Pack2) in die Domäne heben, aber bei der Anmeldung gibt er immer folgendes aus.

```
Es kann keine Verbindung mit der Domäne hergestellt werden......
```

Folgendes habe ich in log.nmbd gefunden.

```
Netbios nameserver version 3.0.24 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2007/05/13 02:02:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:register_name_response(130)

  register_name_response: server at IP 192.168.0.6 rejected our name registration of LINUX<00> IP 192.168.0.7 with error code 6. <--- Das hier ist sonderbar

[2007/05/13 02:02:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd_mynames.c:my_name_register_failed(36)

  my_name_register_failed: Failed to register my name LINUX<00> on subnet 192.168.0.7.

[2007/05/13 02:02:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:standard_fail_register(305)

  standard_fail_register: Failed to register/refresh name LINUX<00> on subnet 192.168.0.7

[2007/05/13 02:02:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd_logonnames.c:add_logon_names(163)

  add_domain_logon_names:

  Attempting to become logon server for workgroup LINUX on subnet 192.168.0.7

[2007/05/13 02:02:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_bcast(290)

  become_domain_master_browser_bcast:

  Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup LINUX on subnet 192.168.0.7

[2007/05/13 02:02:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_bcast(303)

  become_domain_master_browser_bcast: querying subnet 192.168.0.7 for domain master browser on workgroup LINUX

[2007/05/13 02:02:04, 0] nmbd/nmbd_logonnames.c:become_logon_server_success(124)

  become_logon_server_success: Samba is now a logon server for workgroup LINUX on subnet 192.168.0.7

[2007/05/13 02:02:08, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_stage2(113)

  *****

  

  Samba server LINUX is now a domain master browser for workgroup LINUX on subnet 192.168.0.7

  

  *****

[2007/05/13 02:02:23, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(396)

  *****

  

  Samba name server LINUX is now a local master browser for workgroup LINUX on subnet 192.168.0.7

  

  *****

```

192.168.0.6 ist mein XP-Computer und auf 192.168.0.7 läuft der Samba Version 3.0.24.   :Rolling Eyes: 

meine smb.conf sieht so aus:

```
[global]

        encrypt passwords = yes

        write raw = yes

        local master = yes

        os level = 65

        printing = CUPS

        dead time = 15

        printer = lp

        getwd cache = yes

        max log size = 100

        wins support = no

        name resolve order = lmhosts host bcast

        syslog only = no

        server string = PDC [on Gentoo :: Samba Server %v] on Dual PentiumPro

        veto files = /*.eml/*.nws/riched20.dll/*.{*}/

        dns proxy = no

        printcap name = CUPS

        workgroup = LINUX

        oplocks = yes

        socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        print command = lpr -o raw %s

        hosts allow = 192.168.

        interfaces = lo eth0

        nt acl support = yes

        bind interfaces only = no

        domain master = yes

        security = user

        message command = Huhu

        netbios name = LINUX

        read raw = yes

        keepalive = 30

        preferred master = yes

        valid users = @smbadm

        null passwords = no

        hide dot files = yes

        hide unreadable = yes

        domain logons = yes

        logon script = login.bat

        logon path = \\%L\profiles\%U

        logon drive = H:

        add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -m %u

        delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel =r %u

        add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g

        delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel %g

        add user to group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -G %g %u

        add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g smbadm -s /bin/false %u

[netlogon]

        path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

        public = no

        writeable = no

        browseable = no

[profiles]

        path=/home/samba/profiles

        browseable = no

        writeable = yes

        guest ok = yes

        hide files = /desktop.ini/ntuser.ini/NTUSER.*/

        write list = "@Domain Users" "@Domain Admins"

        create mode = 0600

        directory mode = 0700

        default case = lower

        preserve case = no

        case sensitive = no

.

.

.

```

Die Gruppe SMBADM exisitert. Kann mich auch mit Computer Suchen, IP auf Samba einwählen und Shares benutzen, nur Anmeldung an Domäne geht nicht.

Ich komme nicht mehr weiter!

Helft mir mal wieder auf die Sprünge.   :Razz: 

Sewulba

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

das Computerkonto hast du eingerichtet?

Vielleicht hilft die dieses HowTo weiter: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/7525-linux-samba-als-primary-domain-controller.html

MfG Stefan

----------

## sewulba

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> das Computerkonto hast du eingerichtet?
> 
> Vielleicht hilft die dieses HowTo weiter: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/7525-linux-samba-als-primary-domain-controller.html
> ...

 

Es wird immer sonderbarer.

Die Computerkonten habe ich schon angelegt gehabt.

Der neueste Clou ist jetzt folgender: Ich kann den Computer in die Domäne heben. Kein Problem. Bei der Anmeldung an der Domäne kommt aber immer Domäne kann nicht gefunden werden oder Name bzw. Passwort falsch, sinngemäß!

Muss ich vielleicht beim Computerkonto den Namen in Großbuchstaben angeben? Noch nen Tipp für mich?   :Embarassed: 

Sewulba

----------

## 3PO

Hast du evtl. Leerzeichen im Usernamen? Soweit ich weis, mag das Samba (linux?) nicht.

----------

## bbgermany

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Muss ich vielleicht beim Computerkonto den Namen in Großbuchstaben angeben? Noch nen Tipp für mich?   Sewulba

 

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ist schon ne weile her, dass ich damit herumexperimentiert habe. Wenn ich mich jedoch richtig erinnere, ist es zwingend nötig den Namen in Großbuchstaben zu schreiben beim Anlegen des Computerkontos auf der Samba Maschine. Auf keinen Fall darfst du vergessen, das Computerkonto im Samba mit zu aktivieren  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## sewulba

Ich werde das mal testen... Danke!   :Confused: 

----------

